# Bucks paw injured by dog. Advice?



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

One of my mice lives at my partners house and he has two dogs. One of the dogs has injured the bucks front paw (because he was sticking it through the bars of his cage trying to get the dog). It is swollen and red and he keeps licking it. He is walking on it a bit but mostly holding it up and walking on three legs. I gave him a frozen pea to eat so when he holds it he will be getting some sort of a cold pack and he did for a short while but then got bored of it. Any advice for me? He occasionally squeaks when he puts it on the floor. Obviously I have asked that the dogs stay out of my partners bedroom in future!


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

probably not much you can do for him, try to limit motion for a few days. take out the wheel and any climbing toys and such. hope the lil guy feels better soon.


----------

